# Buffer conflict for memo



## RTh (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello,

I started preparing my letter pairing scheme for memo some time ago, and I found what seemed like a problem. Using URB as buffer would leave me without an easy letter pairing letter, in this case it would be the letter D.
In that time I just ignored it and assumed using DFL as buffer and leaving the letter V unused would be the better choice, but now I doubt it will be. I mean, changing the buffer from UBR to DFL to avoid using the letter D (in the memo scheme) as buffer.

So, could you please tell me which buffer do you use for memo, and which letter it corresponds to? And which problems have you encountered with that buffer for memo?

Also, I may be missing some obvious fact, so please don't be mean when you start laughing at me =]


----------



## aronpm (Jul 11, 2011)

UBR is E, BUR is T, RBU is W.

You can change DFL to D for corners, it would take some time to get used to though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 11, 2011)

UBL. A--UBL. B---LUB. C---BLU


----------



## RTh (Jul 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> UBL. A--UBL. B---LUB. C---BLU



But usually you don't use the buffer as part of any cycle, since they all start there. So, isn't that kind of a waste since A is the easiest letter to pair?



> UBR is E, BUR is T, RBU is W.
> 
> You can change DFL to D for corners, it would take some time to get used to though.



Didn't express myself right, sorry. I meant that using DFL as buffer will be hard, as you mention, and I didn't want to lose D, which is a rather easy letter to make words with. So my first idea was to change buffer to DFL (from UBR), but now I don't think it's a choice, since I've been practising with UBR and I'm getting used to it.

So, what do you recommend? Stick to having UBR as buffer (corresponding with D in the letter scheme), or changing the actual letter scheme to use some other letter (for example X or V) in the buffer position?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 11, 2011)

RTh said:


> But usually you don't use the buffer as part of any cycle, since they all start there. So, isn't that kind of a waste since A is the easiest letter to pair?


 
Doesn't really matter. I get to use ABC in edges so its whatever. I use auditory sounds for corners so it's not like I really lose out...for edges (DF buffer) the only letters I lose are WX. So meh.

It depends on your memo method of course. I'm content with "losing" letters ABC, even though I'm not really.

It doesn't matter if you lose those letters...tbh.


----------



## RTh (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Ryan, I think that settles it =]

BTW Aron, what scheme or pattern of letter are you using for your corners? I'm puzzled. T W E in a corner doesn't seem to be a logical association.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 11, 2011)

Do whatever works for you. It's not like gives special extra speed or something.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 11, 2011)

RTh said:


> BTW Aron, what scheme or pattern of letter are you using for your corners? I'm puzzled. T W E in a corner doesn't seem to be a logical association.


 
It's adapted from the letter scheme I made when I first learned M2.





Starting with DF=A, FD=B, FU=C, UF=D, working around the M, L and R slices.


----------



## RTh (Jul 11, 2011)

Aside from the scheme itself, the way you explain it graphically is excellent ^^

I think I got everything I need.

@Ryan, I know it won't give me anything special, but it may be easier to start with.


----------

